# PSBS in Full Colour (PRO_SHOT BLOODSPORT)



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

All ready to go the new die cast aluminum slingshot by Pro-Shot catapults UK hope ya like them


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

They look great! Nice work Pete!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice! These are great. Anodized or powder coated?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I am going to pull the trigger on one of these. On the site debating on green or black. You are offering them at great prices too!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'll take a blue one


----------



## Jason Kort (Aug 13, 2016)

I own a black one. It is very very ergonomic, solid, and totally beautiful. I use it TTF, feels perfect in hand, size is just nice. Thank you Peter, great product!

PS. The Certificate is cool.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I went the other way and ordered a blue one. Bday present to myself.


----------



## Jason Kort (Aug 13, 2016)

NaturalFork said:


> I went the other way and ordered a blue one. Bday present to myself.


Happy Bday! A good present

Just wanted to post a "real" picture. My PSBS and shot to death card


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'll post one up when mines gets here


----------



## Jason Kort (Aug 13, 2016)

Just a little different way of attaching bands to PSBS, using tubular band. I like it so far. Feels pretty tight and secure.

Have a good evening gentlemen!


----------



## Jason Kort (Aug 13, 2016)

And this is PSBS with 2050 tubes (my favorite). Works nice with 12mm steel balls!


----------

